# Non resident trapping licences and seasons



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is what the guide says


Nonresidents may hunt and trap furbearing animals only from Nov. 15 through the regular season closing dates (except for beaver and otter, see map of beaver and otter units for nonresident season dates). A nonresident cannot purchase a license before Nov. 15. Residents of Wisconsin, Minnesota, North Dakota, South Dakota and the province of Ontario cannot purchase a Michigan nonresident fur harvester license. 


It also says


Fur harvesters must purchase a new license after March 31. The season limit for otter does not change with the purchase of a new license. Otter taken after March 31 count against the 2011-2012 otter season bag limit. A free otter kill tag is required.
 
Now if you go to the map that is mentioned (highlighted in blue )it says non residents can trap beaver till April 15th

If furharvesters need a new licence at the end of march and a non resident cant buy a furharvester licence till Nov 15 how can they legally trap after the end of march?


c hartman


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

here is the map that shows that the non resident seasons.........now here is what the wording says about non resident seasons ........

Nonresidents may hunt and trap furbearing animals only from Nov. 15 through the regular season closing dates (except for beaver and otter, see map of beaver and otter units for nonresident season dates). A nonresident cannot purchase a license before Nov. 15. 


it says non resident seasons are from Nov 15 through regular season closing dates* EXCEPT for beaver and otter*....in other words it is saying the non resident trapping season for beavers dose not go to the end of that season......but the map they direct you to shows the non resident season going to the end of the regular season.............

*Does that mean a nonresident can still trap beaver and otter from the end of march till the end of the regular season without a new trapping licence??????*


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd be interested to know how many non-resident trapping licenses are actually sold in MI?

As I have said before, with the price of gas & furs vrs license cost I don't think it's many. Also some of the nearby States are ruled out.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I can probably get last years stats. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

Is there someone specific I can contact (email would be nice) to find out if the nonresident trapping licence has a different expiriation date than a resident trapping licence?


c hartman


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

My 2010 regs booklet says a non-res can only start on Nov 15th(or later if the specific season opens later). Then they can trap until the regular close of the specific season. Some of the beaver & otter seasons start after the residents, but all end at the same time.

Just a quick skim of the booklet from 2010. It should all be on line somewhere too. This booklet says all fur harvester licenses are good through March 31.


I guess the question listed below would be for someone in the know. I also doubt if it comes up very often either, not many non-res trappers.


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

sourdough44 said:


> My 2010 regs booklet says a non-res can only start on Nov 15th(or later if the specific season opens later). Then they can trap until the regular close of the specific season. Some of the beaver & otter seasons start after the residents, but all end at the same time.
> 
> Just a quick skim of the booklet from 2010. It should all be on line somewhere too. This booklet says all fur harvester licenses are good through March 31.


 
In my first two post I posted what the DNR has on its website and I assume it is the same info as in the current hunting and trapping digest...........



It says a non resident connot even buy a trapping licence till Nov 15th.....it also says that trapping licences expire at the end of march(it dosn't specify if a nonresident licence is different)........

If a trapper needs to buy a new licence after the end of march and beaver and otter season goes till the middle of april a non resident would not be able to buy a new licence untill nov 15th of that year so unless the nonresident licence does not expire at the end of march how can the nonresident season go till the middle of april like the map(also posted) the DNR has on its website that shows nonresidents season is untill the middle of april...................



c hartman


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

hartman756, That is a good question ? 

We are working on the correct answer for you.


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you!!!!


c hartman


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Non-resident licenses expire the same date as resident licenses, 03/31. Taking that into consideration, non-resident trappers can trap from 11/15 through 03/31 of the following year. Once that licenses expires, they then cannot purchase a trapping license till 11/15 again, basically about a 4 1/2 month season.


----------

